# Haning out of the sunroof Corvette in the cold



## Zach (Jan 23, 2010)

We went out today to get some shots of my brother's '79 Corvette. I was hanging out of the sunroof (freezing) of the "camera car" and photographing the Vette. I was wondering what everyone thought, good bad I want to hear it. Thanks.

Nikon D50
Nikon 18-55mm
Shutter priority mode (set at 1/60)
~60 mph in both cars

1.






2.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 23, 2010)

i like the comp in the 2nd shot. sweet car i used to have a 99 c5. boy do i miss it


----------



## HoboSyke (Jan 23, 2010)

The passenger is distracting, especially in the second photo. Would have liked them better with a slightly slower shutter to show some more movement and not cropped.

Nice vette!! But I prefer trans ams..


----------



## Zach (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I cropped them the way I did, because the background was really distracting with mailboxes, street signs etc.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 25, 2010)

I found that the white balance was a little off.  I corrected that and added some contrast to the car and road.  I also removed the passenger.





I was bored.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 25, 2010)

10 MPH and a slower shutter will get you the same shot, and not freeze you half to death.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2010)

> 10 MPH and a slower shutter will get you the same shot, and not freeze you half to death.


That was my first thought.  No need to do this at 60 mph.


----------



## Rosshole (Jan 25, 2010)

have you though about setting up a car rig? (I am not sure of the exact terminology on this though)






to get this result:






(I googled to find these pictures...    they are not mine)


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 27, 2010)

That's cool how that rig turns that Cadillac into a Mini!!


----------



## Zach (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Rosshole, I plan on building a rig, but my photoshop skills are non-existant at the moment. I wouldn't be able to cut out the pole lol.


----------



## dtzitko (Jan 28, 2010)

I really like the comp of #1. Although, I've always preferred car shots from a lower perspective.


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 29, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I found that the white balance was a little off. I corrected that and added some contrast to the car and road. I also removed the passenger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How did you remove the passenger? I was thinking to just darken the whole windshield with the brush tool on PS.


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 29, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > 10 MPH and a slower shutter will get you the same shot, and not freeze you half to death.
> 
> 
> That was my first thought. No need to do this at 60 mph.


 
That, and the lower speed would let you hang out an open door to drop the angle down closer to ground level (hand held). There's just something about shots from shoulder level out a window that seem generic. I always prefer to get much higher or much lower than a standard view; but thats just me. You could get results similar to the rig just by hanging out an open door lower down. Or hold a tripod above your head with a timer to get a higher angle.

Edit: forgot to mention though, sweet Corvette. My father has a pretty well kept '63 convertible. Unfortunately he USED to have a '63 split window but settled for a straight up trade for the 'vert in the late 80s. Living in Minnesota, he figured since he only drove it in the summer anyway, might as well have a drop top! *facepalm*


----------

